# Adjacent tissue trasferr VS Split thickness graft



## kristyrodecker (Mar 7, 2011)

This may be a dumb question, but I do not specialize in dermatology so I am struggling with this. I am trying to explain the difference between an adjacent tissue transfer and a split thickness graft to a student.

Are adjacent tissue transfers usually a full thickness? 

I am under the impression that both types stay attached at some point and are pivoted or flipped around the point of connection. If both are usually the same depth than what make them different?

Thank so much


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 8, 2011)

With a little bit of research in which defines each terms in questions and comparing them, you will find the differences.


----------



## docndent (Mar 10, 2011)

In a split thickness skin graft a dermatone is used to remove the skin (only the epidermis) and mesh it so it can then be used to cover a defect in the skin.  They are two totally different procedures. The full thickness skin graft more resembles the adj. tissue transfer but the FTSG is totally detached and moved to cover the defect.

There are great coding guides that explain all this. Hope this helped


----------

